
CWI Talks on Core Database Research Topics - pholanda
https://twitter.com/holanda_pe/status/1226872590431670272
======
pholanda
The CWI Database Architectures group just started publishing its talks on
(various) Database Research Topics. Every week a new talk will be uploaded on
youtube. The first talk is the paper "Unnesting Arbitrary Queries." by Thomas
Neumann and Alfons Kemper (Presented by Mark Raasveldt).

------
diegomestre2
Great talk! Check it out:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajpg_pMX620&](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajpg_pMX620&)

